# jobsite radio problems



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Today my raido did not want to work 









Just replaced the AA batteries for the memory. Now thr problem im haveing is the screen is compleltly blank, blank screen that flickers on and off. Was not plugged into a generator when this happened. 

Anyone have ideas and does anyone know how good milwaukee's warrenty is


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Im sure they would exchange it under warrenty. Just dont tell them you had it pluged into a genny


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Im sure they would exchange it under warrenty. Just dont tell them you had it pluged into a genny


Send it to them or back to the depot? It is a big help that im friends with the guys at the pro desk


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Bring it back to depot and they shouldn't give you a problem.

I know their cordless tools are 5 years and batterys are 3 years. Don't know if the radio falls into that warranty


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I know what the problem is, it's a MW.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I know what the problem is, it's a MW.


Im a dewalt man. The milwaukee sounds so, so much better then anything out there. Im kind of a sound snob due to my music hobbys


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Im a dewalt man. The milwaukee sounds so, so much better then anything out there. Im kind of a sound snob due to my music hobbys


Sorry, but the Bosch sounds way better than the MW.


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I love my Bosch, i own two, it helps that i have Bosch cordless impacts too.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I buy 20 dollar radios from best buy. It dies go buy another


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Eric K said:


> I buy 20 dollar radios from best buy. It dies go buy another


I DO THE SAME.. I don't know why people buy the 100$ radios..


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> I DO THE SAME.. I don't know why people buy the 100$ radios..


Mine was nearly $200.

1) Durability - Mine can sit in the rain and work just fine
2) MP3 player connection
3) 1/8" jack input
4) 12v charger socket
5) 4 GFI protected outlets
6) Battery charger for cordless tools

Any more questions? :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Mine was nearly $200.
> 
> 1) Durability - Mine can sit in the rain and work just fine
> 2) MP3 player connection
> ...


Which is that?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> Which is that?





TNTSERVICES said:


> Sorry, but the Bosch sounds way better than the MW.


Does that help?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Soooooo you have the dewalt?? Hahaha haven't seen that one yet. I'll check it out... I'll admit it, I've been looking at job site radios :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> Soooooo you have the dewalt?? Hahaha haven't seen that one yet. I'll check it out... I'll admit it, I've been looking at job site radios :laughing:


Here is the one that I have.









There has been a new model out for a few years. When mine goes bad it will be the next one I purchase.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

That looks sweet. Like those outlets on the side


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sorry, but the Bosch sounds way better than the MW.


Which bosch we talkin. Ivr heard the one with the cd player, not impressed


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have the Dewalt and I really dis like it  But I've changed the memory battery's and it's better now. I've tossed it off the roof to the concrete below and it stilled worked My next radio will have a remote so I can crank it need be and turn it down when needed:thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Which bosch we talkin. Ivr heard the one with the cd player, not impressed


I have the older model, which is the one with the CD player. I'll put my 4 year old model against your brand new MW any day! :thumbup:


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have the older model, which is the one with the CD player. I'll put my 4 year old model against your brand new MW any day! :thumbup:


Raido off!! :laughing: if they wont take my milwaukee back, might look for the older model. I also do not own 1 bosch tool. Does your cd player still work though??


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

I have the DW worksite w/ the outlets on the side. Most of my cordless stuff is DW. If I were to buy a radio not needing the charger, it would be the Bosch. Supposed to have the best sound/bass. 
Rob, does that charge the small 12/10.8 v batteries? I assume not, but never checked it. I know that the MW works with both types of batteries but doesn't charge any


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

man i hate hearing how everyones bosch is so great, i have never had any luck with mine. IMO my bosch radio is a big'ol POS


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MKnAs Dad said:


> I have the DW worksite w/ the outlets on the side. Most of my cordless stuff is DW. If I were to buy a radio not needing the charger, it would be the Bosch. Supposed to have the best sound/bass.
> Rob, does that charge the small 12/10.8 v batteries? I assume not, but never checked it. I know that the MW works with both types of batteries but doesn't charge any


Mine is the old style post battery, which charged the 18v. It charges and runs off of the same port, so I don't think that it could charge any other batteries.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> man i hate hearing how everyones bosch is so great, i have never had any luck with mine. IMO my bosch radio is a big'ol POS


Canning, sorry that you have not had good luck with your Bosch. What problem(s) did you experience?


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Canning, sorry that you have not had good luck with your Bosch. What problem(s) did you experience?


It is the size of a compressor and takes up too much room :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jiffy said:


> It is the size of a compressor and takes up too much room :whistling


Pancake, maybe but it's not just a radio. Add your radio, plus a 4 outlet GFI power strip, car charger, mp3 player, and last but not least, battery charger all piled into one. Heck you can even stand on it in a pinch. :whistling

Also the top is flat, we use it to put additional chargers and batteries on during a job to keep them off of the floor. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Back to the topic,

If it is past the warranty , 
I have a real nice portable boom box that had a similar problem as you had but mine was with the sound. If you feel you are tech handy take the unit apart and check your connecters first ( while the radio is on) and see if it improves by moving the connections. If not then it may be a bad solder joint. I found that with mine I had a bad solder joint on a capacitor , once I resoldered the lead on the board the problem was gone.
It sounds like it is a connection issue with the display, you just have to narrow it down. :thumbsup:


B,


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

the question is what problems i havent had with the bosch radio, it would be a shorter list.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> the question is what problems i havent had with the bosch radio, it would be a shorter list.


Guess you got a bum radio!


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

UPDATE: left her plugged in over night. Just got home from work, turns on and off now. Not showing the battery life though (memory battery). No idea what is going on with this thing


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

cc's just upset because he doesnt have any bosch cordless. all he has is greeen stuff:whistling


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

hahaha at least my "green stuff" is reliable!!!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

CanningCustom said:


> hahaha at least my "green stuff" is reliable!!!


so is my green stuff and hte blue stuff.. the yellow stuff on the other hand gets lent out to neighbors who i dont think will bring it back... jokes on them


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Carpenter eyes said:


> UPDATE: left her plugged in over night. Just got home from work, turns on and off now. Not showing the battery life though (memory battery). No idea what is going on with this thing


Our Milwaukee started doing the same thing this week. It wasn't dropped and wasn't abused. I'm not sure who to take it to.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

my bosch radio. when i have my worm drive plugged into it and i start it up the radio station turns off. and i need to restart it.
it pisses me off so much...


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I told ya i didnt like bosch radio and that is one of the reasons why. Not to mention it only picks up like 3 stations expensive power splitter is all it is. It has found a permanent home in my garage


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

FramingPro said:


> my bosch radio. when i have my worm drive plugged into it and i start it up the radio station turns off. and i need to restart it.
> it pisses me off so much...


Aren't the Bosch radio outlets are rated for 10amps max (all four outlets together). Your drive drive is prolly 13-15amps. You might be expecting too much from the convenience outlets.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Aren't the Bosch radio outlets are rated for 10amps max (all four outlets together). Your drive drive is prolly 13-15amps. You might be expecting too much from the convenience outlets.


yea i think it might just be a safety
imma get a splliter then plug my saw into that and my radio into the splitter.
problem solved :thumbup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Sucks when the radio goes out no matter the brand!

FYI I have a DeWalt that is beat to sh!t and still works fine after 7 years of my shenanigans.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

job site radios are blue or yellow red ones can not get the motor city madman clearly need i say more?


----------

